# 69 gto seat



## chevyman8840 (Nov 2, 2021)

I purchased a new set of seat covers there is no markings on them to place the badges I need the exact location for them.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

What is the year and model you're working on????


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

chevyman8840 said:


> I purchased a new set of seat covers there is no markings on them to place the badges I need the exact location for them.


 Which brand covers did you get? I have a 69 and can measure for you. 

Bear


----------

